# Do you know of a great ABA trained therapist or agency?



## buttershyna (Jun 24, 2013)

We are looking to find an experienced ABA therapist for our 3 year old son. We would like someone who has worked with other families and is reasonably priced. If you know of anyone please let us know.
Thanks!


----------



## DrPaulMasters (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Buttershyna,

My name is Dr Paul Masters, I'm a Neurological Chiropractor originally from the UK; I specialise in treating brain-based functional conditions without drugs or surgery. You can take a look at the kinds of conditions I treat here

Please feel free to contact me for a chat - either through pm's here or via email/phone.

regards,

Paul


----------

